# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Millosh Kopiliqi

## alibaba

T'i ikim argumenteve se çfarë ishte Millosh Kopiliqi. Ai ishte shqiptar dhe pikë. Në këtë temë sjellim të dhëna më të shumta rreth tij.

Shqiptarët duan t'a dinë se çfarë ishte jeta e Millosh Kopiliqit. Çfarë shpate përdorte, me kë ishte i martuar, si quhej babai i tij dhe nëna e tij, çfarë organizoi, ku jetonte, gjëra më të imta rreth jetës së tij.

----------


## xfiles

Kush eshte ky Millosh Kopiliqi?

----------


## derjansi

ca me i ba qi serbet e kan pervetsu plotsisht

----------


## alibaba

> ca me i ba qi serbet e kan pervetsu plotsisht


Jo nuk e kanë përvetësu. Gojëdhënat për Millosh Kopiliqin ende tregohen në Drenicë. Ende janë themelet e kullës së tij.

Ja çfarë thotë kënga shqiptare për Millosh Kopiliqin:

Kqyr Milloshi n'kamë na u çue
tanë me hekur e paskan thakrue
edhe atkís hekur i kan veshun
mirë Milloshi n'shpinë iu ka gjue
me askerë te mbreti kánka shkue

Nibetxhija hiç s'e paska lshue
haber mbretit m'i kanë kallxue:
-- A me lshue Milloshin a mos me lshue?
Mirë dovleti haber i ka dhanun:
-- Lshone Milloshin ktu me ardhun!

Kqyr veçilve mbreti çka u ka thanun:
-- A t'ja japi unë dorën e djathtë?
-- A t'ja japi tha kambën e shmajtë?
-- Jepja babë, qat kambën e shmajtë
se gjithëmonë raja jet nër neve!

Mirë Milloshin ma paskan lshue
te dovleti Milloshi á shkue
kam'n e shmajtë Sulltani ja ka dhanun
Me ni dorë tha kambën ia ka marrë
paj me tjetrën hanxhar i ká mshue

zorr e mushkni n'tokë i kan ra
Njizet e katër orë Sulltani ka rrnue
at'her jetë Sulltani ka ndrrue
Luftë e madhe na kánka marue
Shih, Milloshin gjá e gjallë s'pe pret

e gjujnë pushkë, pushka nuk e zen
edhe shpata hiç nuk pe pret.
Nji shkinë plakë kqyr çka ka thanun:
-- U vraftë Zoti askert e dovletit!
A s'po shihni Milloshi krejt u preu?

Tanë për tokë tha pushkët me i shtrimun!
Bylyzykt atkís i paskan ramun
gjallë me dorë Milloshin e kanë nxanë
I bín pushkë tha, pushka s'po ja len
I bín shpatë tha, shpata nuk pe pret

Kqyre shkina askerin e ka msue:
-- Shtat kerr dru, biro, ju me i kallë
n'grop t'zjarmit Milloshin me çitë!
Kqyr Milloshi at'her çka ka thanë:
-- Amanet, more askert e dovletit!

Qat shkinë plakë tha, ktu e due!
Se shum mall, thot, m'ka qillue
qasaj shkine po due me ja lanë!
Se zhag shkinën ma kanë afrue
se me dhambë Milloshi e ká kafshue.

At'her shpata Milloshit i ká mshue
kryet Milloshit, tha, i ka flutrue
se n'Magrip Milloshi kur á shkue
gra e çika tuj la janë qillue:
-- Kqyrne, motra, nji njeri pa kry!

-- Un pa kry kish thanë, ju pa sy!
Qat'her kryet Milloshit n'tok i ra.

----------


## alibaba

> Kush eshte ky Millosh Kopiliqi?


Është ai trimi drenicak që e vrau Sulltanin.

----------


## derjansi

ato e kan ba shenjt te kishes serbe o alibab e na e kena lan me ni kang, qishtu ti harrojm herojt ton na e na i pervetsojn tjeret.

----------


## white-knight

Millosh Nikollë Kopiliqi

Milosh Kopiliqi kishte marrë pjesë në Betejën e Kosovës me 2000 luftëtarë, numër i konsiderueshëm ky, pasi i tërë koalicioni krishter përbëhej prej 40.000 luftëtarëve ballkanas.Sa i përket përkatësisë fisnore të trimit në Drenicë që të gjithë pohonin se ishte nga fisi Gash, pastaj Shotë Galica dhe shumë heronj tjerë të këtij fisi nga Drenica ishin krenarë për përkatësinë e përbashkët fisnore me këtë trim, dhe vetë fshatrat Kopiliqë, sot janë kryesisht me fis Gash.Kurse për emrin e babait të Milloshit përveq emrit Nikollë në popull dëgjohet edhe një emër tjetër Sharrjan.Më 15 qershor 1389 e therr sulltan Muratin e I.

Sipas legjendës popullore: “Miloshi ka pas lindur në Kopiliqin e Epërm, por më vonë është vendosur në Kopiliqin e Poshtëm”. Pleqtë e Drenicës tregojnë se “Milosh Kopiliqi â kanë prej ktuhit” (Drenicës). Ata vënë një vijë të qartë demarkacioni: “Car Lazari â kanë i serbëve, Milosh Kopiliqi i yni”; “Milosh Kopiliqi â kanë më i madhi kreshnik i shqiptarëve në luftën e Kosovës”. Në Kopiliq të Poshtëm ka vende që quhen: “Te trolli i Miloshit”, “Veneshta e Miloshit”, “Te kisha e Miloshit” etj. Në Sallabajë gjendet “Vorri i Milosh Kopiliqit”. “Miloshi e mbante ushtrinë në pyjet e Çiçavicës e të Kukës” (pyje të Drenicës). “Car Lazari… venin e tij e ka pas kah Kraleva dhe jo në Kosovë”. 
Sipas një kënge popullore shqiptare, Sulltani i dërgon letër së pari Milosh Kopiliqit, ku i kërkon "çelësat e shtatë kalave" dhe " haraçin e shtatë vjetëve", ku shohim se Miloshi ishte zotërues feudal i rëndësishëm i kohës. Pastaj Milosh Kopiliqi u bën thirrje mbretërive tjera në Ballkan për të ndihmuar kundër turkut.
Në këtë këngë gruaja e Miloshit quhet me epitetin "Llatinka" që e cilëson atë ose me fe katolike ose me kombësi vllahe, dhe në këtë rast bie në kundërshtim me disa të dhëna që thonë se Miloshi ishte dhëndër i Lazarit. Milosh kishte mësyrë shatorin e Sulltanit me sa duket në cilësinë e dezertorit dhe pasi është futur brenda e ka vrarë Sulltanin me një thikë. Sipas këngës Turqtë sulmojnë Miloshin por "shpata nuk e pret", atëherë një shkinë u tregon se si ta mbysin Miloshin, "shtatë kerre dru, biro, ju me i kallë, në gropë të zjarrmit milloshin me e qitë". Kjo ishte e vetmja mënyrë që t'a vrasin Milloshin i cili kishte fuqi mbinatyrore, prandaj kërkon nga turqtë t'ia sjellin shkinën para. Turqtë tërheqin zvarrë shkinën dhe e dërgojnë para Milloshit ku ai e kafshon me dhëmbë, në atë rast e godasin me shpatë dhe i presin kokën. Gjithnji sipas këngës Milloshi ec me kokë të prerë dhe shkon në "Magrip" emër me të cilin nënkuptohej perëndimi në këtë rast Drenica e cila ishte në perëndim të vendit ku zhvillua beteja, aty sheh ca vajza të cilat thonë "shiko motër një njeri pa kry" kurse Milloshi ua kthen "Unë pa kry, ju pa sy", pas kësaj Milloshit i bjen koka, ndërsa vajzat i zen mallkimi verbohen. Për fat të keq kënga është deridikund e islamizuar por ka rëndësi sepse plotëson boshllëkun e të dhënave historike.

Kronisti osman Enveri, Milosh Kopiliqin e përmend me titujt: “Princ” dhe “Ban”; humanisti raguzan Feliks Petançi, “Princ Ilir”; humanisti arbëror nga Kosova, ipeshkvi i Ulqinit, Martin Seguni, “Baron”; arqipeshkvi i Tivarit, Andrea, “Ban”; kurse humanisti ynë Marin Beçikemi e vë atë në cilësinë e “Perandorit të Mizisë”), i cili për kryezot kishte Vuk Brankoviqin.
“Lazari i dha Miloshit një gotë me pije duke i thënë - thonë për ty që je bërë tradhtari im…- Miloshi i`u përgjigj - nesër ke për ta parë tradhtarin, ke për të parë nëse jam njeri i drejtë apo tradhtar.- Lazari në atë moment e mori në dorë gotën e dollisë dhe e piu”.-- Enveri 
Ngritja e dollisë nga ana e Lazarit, vetëm atëherë pasi u sigurua për besnikërinë e Kopiliqit, flet qartë se ai ishte një nga princat kryesor të Koalicionit, dhe një prestigj të tillë e kishte arritur, padyshim, pasi që ishte përfaqësuar me një forcë të rëndësishme ushtarake. 
”despoti Lazar i Sërbisë, bullgarët … dhe sundimtarë të Arbërit nga Dardania … u mblodhën … u hapën luftë turqve, por Lazari dhe shumë të tjerë humbën jetën në betejë”. -- Filip de Mezier, 
Emri dhe mbiemri i tij ka zgjuar interes që prej kohësh, që së paku duke e analizuar atë në dritën e të dhënave antroponomike t`i afrohet zgjidhjes së çështjes së përkatësisë së tij etnike. Por, në këtë drejtim, historiani serb i shek. XVIII, P. Julianac, më 1765, nuk zgjodhi kritere (për ta identifikuar atë më lehtë si serb - Q.D.) dhe ia tjetërsoi mbiemrin nga Kopiliq /Kopil(i) ose Kobil(i) më vonë e ka marrë sufiksin sllav Kopil(iq) – Kobil(iq)/ në Kobiliq - Obiliq, term i cili u pranua nga historianët pasardhës të historiografisë serbe.

Përkundër faktit se mbiemri i Miloshit te kronisti osman Ashik Pashazade i shkruar me grafinë osmane, në radhë të parë mund të lexohet si Kopila e pastaj Kobila, studiuesit G. Elezoviq dhe A. Olesnicki, në rastin konkret përcaktohen dhe përdorin variantin Kobila, kuptohet që në bazë të termit serb kobila-pelë, të lihej vend që përkatësia e tij etnike të kërkohej vetëm në mesin e serbëve. Mirëpo, studiuesi K. Jireçek, lidhur me këtë problematikë, që prej kohësh me të drejtë sinjalizonte se në shekullin XVIII emri që rridhte nga pela ishte i pahijshëm, prandaj e tjetërsuan, duke i dhënë për bazë termat (serbë) obilan dhe obilje. Nga ana tjetër, rezultatet shkencore nga fusha e gjuhësisë, megjithatë dëshmojnë origjinën thjeshtë arbërore të emrit dhe mbiemrit të tij. Kështu, prapashtesat osh, ush dhe oshe janë të përhapura sot e kësaj dite në të gjitha trojet ku jetojnë shqiptarët. Edhe rrënja Mil (Mill) lidhet me emrat shqiptarë, si, bie fjala, Mëhill, Mhill, Milo, (humanisti raguzan F. Petançi e përmend Miloshin me emrat: Milon dhe Milo) dhe diç të ngjashme.
studiuesi J. Drançolli, i cili pohon: “Emri Kopil, gjithashtu është një emër me prejardhje thjeshtë shqiptare. Përveç të tjerave, sot në shqipe fjala kopil, ka kuptimin e sythit të mbirë në një rrënjë, trung a në degë të një bime”.
Në rininë e tij të hershme ka marrë pjesë në beteja të ndryshme si mercenar.E tillë dhe heterogjene në pikëpamje përkatësie, ishte pothuajse tërë ushtria e asaj kohe. Ai, me kalorësit e tij nga Drenica luftonte kudo ku i jepej rasti. Pikërisht për aventurat e tij kalorsiake, ishte bërë objekt dyshimi për mbretin Llazar dhe për suitën e tij. 

Milush Kopiliqi, sapo nis dyluftimi me një goditje e rrëzon nga kali kundërshtarin. ”I mllefosur dhe i gjindosur nga humbja, Vuku akuzon Milushin si tradhtar dhe si njeri të shitur te turqit. Prej asaj kohe, Vuku dhe Milushi edhe pse miq do të mbesin kundërshtarë të papajtueshëm
Në vjeshtë të vitit 1912, derisa forcat okupatore serbe kishin pushtuar Elbasanin, kapiteni serb Çajkanoviq ndër të tjera ka shënuar: Derisa po qëndroja me togën time në rrethe të Elbasanit, vendësit më dëftuan se aty, në një vend afër Elbasanit ishin disa shqiptarë që mbaheshin se ishin pasardhës të Milosh Obiliqit…

*Edhe vete Car Llazari ka qene me nene Shqiptare nga fisi i Balshajve.Hajde e thuaja serbve ket*

----------


## Dorontina

ne wikipedia dhe ne gjuhen frengjishte nuk shkrun askund ....per te...

----------


## alibaba

> i përket përkatësisë fisnore të trimit në Drenicë që të gjithë pohonin se ishte nga fisi Gash, pastaj Shotë Galica dhe shumë heronj tjerë të këtij fisi nga Drenica ishin krenarë për përkatësinë e përbashkët fisnore me këtë trim, dhe vetë fshatrat Kopiliqë, sot janë kryesisht me fis Gash.


Flm që e solle. E kam shkru unë në një forum tjetër, dhe paskam harru fare që gjendet diku.

Kjo gjë më sipër është shkruar nga historiani drenicak Islam Dobra, i cili i ka mbledhur të dhënat nga terreni, nga pleqtë.

Një historian tjetër drenicak, Mehmet Rukiqi shkruan se Milloshi kishte i vlla tjetër me emrin Hil. Pas humbjes së betejës, një taborr osman vie në fshatin Kopiliq, dhe bënë masakër mbi tërë fshatin, vetëm kush iku mundi të shpëtojë. Ndërkaq vëllait të Millosh Kopiliqit, Hilit i bënë kusht që të ndë'rrojë fenë. Sipas gojdhënës të marrë nga pleqtë, Sulltani kishte thënë: Le të bëhet musliman, të marrë emrin mysliman, të prejë njëqind kurbanë tek tyrbet e posandërtuara Sulltanit në Gazimestan, dhe të ndrëtojë një xhami në fshatin e tij. Nëse nuk pranon atëherë djemtë le t'i merren për jeniçerë, vajzat në haremin tim, dhe atij t'i pritet koka.

Hili konvertohet formalisht, ndërron emrin në Hysk, pret njëqind kurbanë, dhe ndërton një xhami me drunj, e cila pas një kohe kalbet dhe shkatërrohet. Sot në fshatin Kopiliq i Poshtëm jetojnë Hyskajt, një vëllezëri me prejardhje nga Hysku apo Hili, vëllai i Milloshit.

----------


## alibaba

> ato e kan ba shenjt te kishes serbe o alibab e na e kena lan me ni kang, qishtu ti harrojm herojt ton na e na i pervetsojn tjeret.


Siç e thashë më lart, ne nuk kemi nevojë që të argumetojmë se ça ishte Milloshi, thjesht dojna me ditë noj sen ma tepër për këtë trim.

----------


## alibaba

Kjo është emblema  e familjes fisnike të Kopiliqëve:

----------


## Kreksi

Fillimet e pushtimit  turk ne BAllkanë

Para se te hyjme ne detaje qe ta ndriçojmi figuren legjendare te Millosao Kopiliçit, duhet te behet një pershkrim i shkurter rrethë  situates ne viset e ballkanit te shekullit XIV ku vetem s kishte  filluar faza e pare e perhapjes se perandorise osmane. 
Viti 1371 ishte pothuajse viti me tragjike qe ndonjehere perjetoi ballkani me disfaten e Betejes se Marices(bullgari) ku u thye ushtria e perbashket krishtiane e perbere nga bullgarë serbë dhe shqiptar.
Te gjithë keto vende rane nen vasalatin e turqeve ku edhe ne kosovë shqiptare dhe serbe duhej ti jepnin ushtar sulltanit per pushtime te metejshme dhe luftra qe ende zhvilloheshin ne Azi te vogel  kunder hordhive tjera mongole...
Serbet pra kishin pranua kete disfate dhe bashkepunuan me turqit sipas marrveshjes qe ishte bere pas betejes se Marices.Pra qe nga viti 1371 e deri ne vitin 1387 plote 16 vite serbet dhe shqiptaret merrnin pjese ne ushtrine turke e ne mesin e ketyre ushtarve ia arrine karrjeren edhe Millosh Kopiliqi.
Mirepo situata ndryshoi pas 16 vitesh vasalati, bullgaret dhe serbet duke perfituar  nga rreziku  qe i kanosej sulltanit ne lindje prej mongolve  keta zgjodhen momentin qe te qohen ne kryngritje duke u revoltuar kunder turqeve ata ia arriten te çlirohen pjeserishte nga sundimi turk.
Sulltani vetem se kishte heshtur pa marrur masa fare ndaj tyre dhe posa ia arrin  ti mundi mongolet dy vjet me vone ne pranveren e vitit 1389 niset vete me ushtrine e tij te madhe drejte bullgarise ku e shpartallon Shishmanin e bullgarve dhe futet ne kosovë...
Te organizuar me mire se se  para 18 vitesh ne Betejen e Marices krishteret vendosin qe ushtria  turke te pritet  ne fushn e kosoves buze lumit Sitnicë.
Gjon Kastrioti me kete rast posa mblidhen ne kuvend paar betejes kishte propozuar qe te bejne sulm mbi ushtrine turke naten e jo diten por  prijsat tjere serbe dhe bullgar e hercegovinas e kishin kundershtuar planin e Gjon Kastriotit...
duke besuar se djalli naten ua jep krahin myslimanve....
Ne kete mbledhje ftohet edhe Millosh Kopiliqi qe siç mendohet ka  sherbyer me pare ne ushtrine turke ku me ne fund ia kthen shpinen por kreret krishtere ende ishin te dyshimt qe t'ia besonin komanden ketij princi nga frika se mos do i tradhtonte...
I hidheruar  nga kjo fyerje qe nuke i ipej i tere besimi mbi te, Milloshi shprehet se do t'ju tregoje trimerine e tij dhe pafajsine.
Me siguri Milloshi kishte patur lidhje me eroret turqë keshtuqe krejte lehtesisht ka patur mundesi te hyje deri tek umbrella e Sulltan Muratit, gjoja per ti japur informata padishahut....

----------


## white-knight

Po normal qe ti e ke shkru se dallohet :perqeshje: .Po erdha ne pushtet do te vendos ne krye te akademise se shkencave qe ti marim pak revanshin e merituar akademise se grekve heterogjen :pa dhembe: .
Sa per temen,kam pare dikur nje film jugosllav qe e bente Milloshin serb dhe kishin nje shqiponje me 4 koka.Po puna eshte se ai ka qene shqiptar dhe pike.Me sa di une ka pasur me shume se 2000 luftetar shqiptar ne ate aleance dhe ishte idiotlliku i Car Llazarit qe u humb beteja sepse sulmoi diten e jo naten,dmth nuk e shfrytezoi njohjen e terrenit nga shqiptaret.Doemos do i kete vepruar ana gjysme serbe e trurit sepse quhet idiotsi.
Me pak fjale dola fare nga tema :perqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Urdhër sekret kalorësish të zgjedhur shqiptarë, themeluar nga Milosh Kopiliqi. Anëtarët e urdhërit njiheshin si drakonistë. Emblema e grupit paraqiste një diell me 12 rreze, që simbolizonte 12 kalorësit, anëtarë të këtij grupi. Simbol tjetër ishte dragoni që e mbanin në përkrenaret e tyre.Një aspiratë e grupit ishte që të vrisnin Sulltan Muratin I, të sfidonin islamizmin dhe pastaj të sundonin tërë Europën duke krijuar një rend të ri botëror. Milloshi kishte dy vëllamër të quajtur Milan Toplica dhe Ivan (Gjon) Kosanica që vinin nga dy krahina shqiptare të veriut të Dradanisë, të cilët duhet të kenë qenë dy nga kalorësit e urdhërit.Pas betejës së Kosovës, shpëton vetëm njëri nga të 12 kalorësit, i cili më pas bëhet trajner i Stefan Lazareviqit. Me rastin e restaurimit të urdhërit më 1408 këtu futen mbretër nga e gjithë Europa dhe nuk merr pjesë asnjë shqiptar këtu, ndër të tjerë në këtë urdhër futen Stefan Lazareviqi, Vlad Drakula i Vllahisë etj. Nuk ka asnjë dëshmi se në këtë urdhër kishte marrë pjesë ndonjë kalorës serb në kohën e Milloshit.


http://www.nidhogg.org/Vampir/Vampir_body.htm

----------


## white-knight

> Vlad Drakula i Vllahisë


Prap jashte teme por kam lexuar diku qe per momentin se mbaj mend  :i ngrysur:  qe Drakula ka qene me origjine Gjakovare.Eshte ekzagjeruar qe e kane bere vampire e gjera te tilla.Ka qene nje luftetar i forte dhe i pa meshirshem me kundershtaret sidomos me roberit.Ketu del edhe nje gje tjeter.Emri Bukuresht=*I bukur eshte* :buzeqeshje: 
p.s Dhe postimi im nr 666 ca koicidence me Drakulen :pa dhembe:

----------


## alibaba

> sa di une ka pasur me shume se 2000 luftetar shqiptar ne ate aleance dhe ishte idiotlliku i Car Llazarit qe u humb beteja sepse sulmoi diten e jo naten,dmth nuk e shfrytezoi njohjen e terrenit nga shqiptaret.


2000 kanë qenë vetëm nga Drenica nën udhëheqjen e Milloshit. Pastaj sa e sa tjerë nga Balshajt, Muzakajt, Kastriotët etj.



> ishte idiotlliku i Car Llazarit qe u humb beteja


Është interesant se gjysma e serbëve gjendeshin në anën e turkut.

Kreks, ajo që ke sjellë duket deri dikund jo e favorshme për ne shqiptarët.

----------


## alibaba

Himni i Urdhërit të Dragoit:


*FROM THE CHAOS

THERE IS ORDER.

FROM THE ORDER

THERE IS THE DRAGON.

WITH THE DRAGON

THERE IS VICTORY.

HAIL DRAGON! HAIL VICTORY!*


A mund t'a përkthejë dikush saktë?

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/ORDEROFTHEDRAGON/

Millosh Kopiliqi duke bartur përkrenaren me Dragua:

----------


## white-knight

Po ke wikipedia Urdherin e Dragoit e nxjerr pas betejes se Fushe Kosoves.

*The Order of the Dragon (lat. Societas Draconistrarum, ger. der Drachenorden, hun. Sárkány Lovagrend, cro. Zmajev red, rom. Ordinul Dragonului, ser. Ред Змаја) was an elite Chivalric order for selected royalty and nobility of Europe.[1] Founded in 1408 by Sigismund, King of Hungary, the Order primarily flourished in Germany and Italy. The members of the Order were known as Draconists.[2] According to a surviving copy of its statute, the Order required its initiates to defend the Cross and fight the enemies of Christianity. [3]*

Ja emblema e urdherit

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...rder_badge.png

Beteja e Fushe Kosoves
http://bp1.blogger.com/_8CgdlVIS6eA/.../kosbitka2.jpg

Medaljoni i Drakules

----------


## derjansi

> Siç e thashë më lart, ne nuk kemi nevojë që të argumetojmë se ça ishte Milloshi, thjesht dojna me ditë noj sen ma tepër për këtë trim.


nuk po m'kupto lol

hajt un e ti e tjetri e dim po ka njerez qe nuk kan nigju kurr per ta, edhe te hujt po te bajn ni kerkim ne interrnet u del si serb
pranej tham qe na rrim e flejm gjum, ne ven se ti vejm ne piedestal kto far legjendaresh na i lajm ne herres.

----------


## Kreksi

Kosova siç e cekem, ishte e pushtuar nga turqit 18 vite para Betejes se famshme te kosoves me 1389 !
Te marrim shembull vetem periudhen e fundit te ngjrjeve ne kosvë qe nga viti 1991 qe te biem ne te njejtin kontekst si ne ate te  vitit 1371 kur turqit rrexuan administraten serbe ne kosovë, sollen komiser turq ku duhej te mirreshin me pagesen e tatimeve deh dergumjen e te rinjeve ne ushtrie turke, pra situata ishte njesoj si pushtimi i kosoves nga Millosheviçi serbe...e per tu organizuar deri te nje kryengritje kunder pushtuesit turk eshte dashur te pritet 16 vite,  njesoj edhe populli shqiptar priti 16 vite derisa u organizua per nje lufte çlirimtare ndaj pushtuesve serbe...
po e ceki edhe njhere qe te mos ia prishim terezin alibabes se keta serbet e pushtuan  kosoven(mesinë) me 1217 duke perdorur intrigat  e ndryshme ndaj komandanteve bizantine keshtuqe ia dolen te marrin ne dor per here te pare kete provinc bizantine.
Tentativa bizantine per te ripushtuar kosoven ishte e kote, gati tere banoret vendas kishin braktisur  fushat e tyre per tu strehuar ne malet e larta te Albaniteve....
Vetem 50 shpirtera vendali qe merrnin fryme  i kishte takuar princi bizantin, i deshpruar largohet ku pas kesaj ky regjion fillon te kolonizohet nga serbet per here te pare me 1217....
Qe nga viti 1217 e deri ne vitin  1371 serbet e administrojne kosoven  ku ndal ngadal vendasit qe i kishin braktisur fushat  here nga  pushtimi i gjate bizantine, gati 800 vjeçar dhe me ne fund nga sulmet serbe, te lodhur e te zvogluar numerikishte tani dal ngadale kthehen ne fushat e tyre per tu bere  tributere te nje pushtuesi tjeter, mbretnise serbe.
Gjithesejt kete provence serbet e mbajten ne dor vetem 140 vjetë deri ne vitin 1371 dhe definitivishte pas betejes se Kosoves me 1389 ata u larguan ne veri ne rrethine terashkes (keshtjelles  mbi rrasa)  ku edhe NatO  e çoi aty ne burim ku kishin  zene vend per here te pare ne kete keshtjelle dinastia e nemanjiçeve, nje princi  serbe i ardhur nga Bohemia serbe, ne kufi me gjermanet...
Millosh Kopiliçi si princ  vendas e katolike me besim, me siguri ne kete kohe kur  turqit e kishin pushtuar kete vend ai behet vasal i turqve, njesoj si beri me vone Gjergj kastrioti qe luftoi per turq, derisa nje dite ua kthej shpinen...
Ne betejen e kosoves  ushtria e krishtere ishte me e madhe  se ajo turke, ndryshe  e tregojne serbet, ata thojne se te krishter ishin vetem deri ne 40 000  e turq 80 000;;; qe eshte genjeshter e tyre, te gjitha kronikat flasin se krishteret ishin me shume dhe se ishin duke e fituar luften mirepo ne rrethana krejte te pa kjarta pa patur nevoje fare Millosh Kopiliçi bene aktin e tij te pa imagjinuar duke e vrar Sulltan Muratin ku menjehere ushtria turke e terbuar ne vend qe te leshoje luften ajo perforcohet dhe sulet ashper ne drejtim te koalicionit krishtere.
Si e cekem me siper, Millosh Kopiliçin do ta kene qortuar rrethi i Lazarit duke e quajtur si te shitur dhe bashkepuntor ne sherbim te Sulltanit dhe per te treguar besnikerine e tij  ndaj koalicionit ai me siguri ka planifikuar vrasjen e Sulltan  Muratit te II-të.
Tani te dalim edhe tek djali i sulltanit, Pajaziti, i cili dridhte projekte per ta eliminuar babain e tij dhe te behej ai padishah !
Pajaziti kishte bere marreveshje te ngjajeshme me pare edhe  me nje princ bizantine te cilit i kishte premtuar fronin nese ai do e vriste babain e tij poashtu edeh ky do e vriste ne te njejten kohe sulltanin dhe me ne fund keta dy princa te rinje te ndanin Bizantin mes tyre !
Si e shifni, vrasja e sulltanit i konvenonte djalit te tij Pajazitit i cili menjehere pas vrasjes se Muratit ky e merr komanden ne dor dhe si i terbuar mundi  te krishteret ne Betejen e Kosoves.

----------

